# Unigine Superposition GPU Benchmark (1080P Extreme)



## storm-chaser (Aug 1, 2020)

*File name:* Unigine_Superposition-1.1.exe
*File size:* 1.2 GB
Download Link:








						Unigine Superposition (1.1) Download
					

Brand new GPU stress-testing tool from UNIGINE. It also features interactive VR experience with support for Oculus Rift and HTC Vive.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




This benchmark should be configured as below, so make adjustments accordingly. You will need to change the preset to 1080p Extreme. PLEASE INCLUDE A SNIP OR SCREENSHOT OF THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION. Please be complete and thorough so I can properly fill out the leaderboard and share our results! Thanks all! Leaderboard listed below, will make an effort to keep updated as we go...

*1)Actual superposition result screenshot*
*2)GPUz screenshot*
*3)CPUz screenshot (I just included this so we have more background info on your system)
4)Specific GPU, including model and sub vendor and any other relevant system information. I want to stress this. The benchmark itself does not give specific sub vendor information in all cases. So please post the exact name and model of your GPU so we have all the data we need! For example: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X 8GB.

Use individual snips, or just take a screenshot of your entire desktop, and please make it clear so I can transfer the numbers I need easily. *






You can snip and post your results here, like this:




A CPU z screenshot of your current OC / CPU configuration




And a snip of GPU z **don't forget!**




Results are color coded and bolded entries listed for highest base and boost clocks....

*Blue = Team Intel*
*Red = Team AMD*

*Current Leaderboard*
Updated 2-23-21 @ 11:45 AM











*I had to do a lot of cross referencing on google images to get everyone's appropriate GPUz data (just please make it a point to remember to include your gpuz screenshot)... So some of the specs listed above may be off! I did my best to get the proper, specific sub vendor gpu z screen grab, but you never know. Basically, if you see anything wrong, or data that is not specific to your own GPU, please just let me know and I will get it fixed and update the leaderboard accordingly. Not really that important, but the superposition benchmark also doesn't grab your accurate CPU clock speed in some cases. If you see its wrong and want me to update it, send me the correct information, other wise we will just let it go as this is a GPU specific benchmark anyway.


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 1, 2020)

My main system.


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 1, 2020)

Unless you do a table with scores, and keep updating it - I don't really see the point.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi,
Not sure what cpu has to do with a pure gpu test ?


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 2, 2020)

Being the owner of a paid version of Superposition I can't believe an RTX 2070 Super scored higher than a GTX 1080 Ti SC2


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Being the owner of a paid version of Superposition I can't believe an RTX 2070 Super scored higher than a GTX 1080 Ti SC2


Hi,
I don't see either of those cards scores here yet ?


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I don't see either of those cards scores here yet ?



I never posted them here. They are up on the Superposition leaderboard.

Or should I say 'Buried way back' on the leaderboard.

Here ya go.  I have no idea why two out of several tests on different machines are missing and not saved in my profile.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I never posted them here. They are up on the Superposition leaderboard.
> 
> Or should I say 'Buried way back' on the leaderboard.
> 
> Here ya go. View attachment 164264


Hi,
I've gotten 6655 on my 1080ti ftw3 version 1.0 though & 7260 on titan Xp


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I've gotten 6655 on my 1080ti ftw3 version 1.0 though & 7260 on titan Xp



I guess Superposition favours newer hardware if that's the case.
Hell knows what was wrong with my 1080 Ti scores then. Should have been more that that with all the tinkering I did.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I guess Superposition favours newer hardware if that's the case.
> Hell knows what was wrong with my 1080 Ti scores then. Should have been more that that with all the tinkering I did.


Hi,
They probably mucked up version 1.1 with rtx stuff I may rerun later.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> They probably mucked up version 1.1 with rtx stuff I may rerun later.



Sounds plausable.  Shame I sold my GTX 1080ti because I'd like to put it up against this RTX 2070 Super I have.


----------



## uco73 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure what cpu has to do with a pure gpu test ?


Unless you use 4k resolution, this is NOT a pure GPU test (at least on my setup).


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> Unless you use 4k resolution, this is NOT a pure GPU test (at least on my setup).


Hi,
I'll have to reinstall SP 1.0 again to see for sure, so far 1.1 is testing at least 150 points lower on 10900k at 5.0 than 5930k at 4.5 or 4.6 on the same msi profile with 1080ti ftw3 on win-10 1909 so no 2004 mucking up anything.
So yeah SP 1.1 has been rtx borked looks to me frankly.


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 2, 2020)

Don’t work with sli either. 
Not on my system anyway.  I must have a setting wrong for it games work and 3dmark as well


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi,
Could be 1909 noticing I must of been on 1709 on the first it is the best win-10 build performance wise.
But 10900k 10 core scoring lower is telling none the less.


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 2, 2020)

Are you sure it's not GPU going to PWR limit easier on faster CPU ?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> Are you sure it's not GPU going to PWR limit easier on faster CPU ?


Hi,
No I've used power curve for ever same profile.
Likely just performance hit from 1709 to 1909
2004 is even worse I've read.
SP 1.0 was same as 1.1 version.


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 2, 2020)

@ThrashZone What about Hardware Accelerated GPU Scheduling ?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> @ThrashZone What about Hardware Accelerated GPU Scheduling ?


Hi,
That is a  2004 thing not 1909.


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 21, 2020)

Hello guys, for some reason I was thinking this thread went dead. Apparently, I was mistaken. Not sure what happened to get so far off base but I am going to correct that today. So I will create a leaderboard with all the relevant data for comparisons, rank, etc. 

So by all means continue posting benchmarks, I really dig this one... and will work to have the leaderboards updated and refreshed on a daily basis.

Sorry about the delay.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure what cpu has to do with a pure gpu test ?


Just more data on the rig is all. A more complete picture, essentially. But it's totally optional because CPU data is listed with your sub...


----------



## Hardi (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Arctucas (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 22, 2020)

Okay guys thanks for the continued interest!  Working on the leaderboard right now so expect an update before high noon.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 22, 2020)

Sorry have to black out my driver version for NDA purposes


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 22, 2020)

I've swapped my RX 5700 XT over to my 9600KF rig, Im eager to make a run and see how performance will compare to my HP z820 rig (that result is in the first post).

I also have to get a mod to unlock the first post so I can post the leaderboard up..



INSTG8R said:


> Sorry have to black out my driver version for NDA purposes
> 
> 
> View attachment 166345


It's good to see a Ryzen get thrown in the mix, so far it's been almost entirely team Intel.



agent_x007 said:


> View attachment 164248


How are you getting 4.3GHz out of that Xeon E5 1600 v2 series chip? Is this a turbo hack or something?

Okay here is a rough draft of the leaderboard. I think the CPU data is potentially bad. It seems like this benchmark is unable to properly read clock speed, given some of your CPUz screenshots.... let me know what I should replace it with. Otherwise, you can all go back and update your posts to provide accurate data on clock speed and then I will update the chart accordingly. Or we can do away with it altogether. Going back to update the other entries that don't have core counts/ thread counts listed. But here it is for now.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## stealth83 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## mouacyk (Aug 22, 2020)

I think Version 1.1 was optimized to take advantage of concurrent INT+FLOAT on Turing, with the memory speed boost on top.  1080 Ti is certainly beat -- mine is clocked to the hilt at 2177MHz and 12800MHz at 1.2v.


I only lost 27 points coming from 1.0:


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 23, 2020)

Uhm... it's fully unlocked, so I put x43 multi in BIOS (or AI Suite II) ?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## mouacyk (Aug 23, 2020)

night.fox said:


> Spoiler: gg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166412


I feel like a dinosaur already.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## AlexandreNegrao (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## moe1903 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## steevebacon (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## JCL (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## delshay (Dec 1, 2020)

We have a couple of Navi21 benchmarks up on the Unigine Website. Top score sofar is "10036"

Top score for the RTX 3090 "17193".   ...Navi users have some catching up to do.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 5, 2020)

2080s 100/1250


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Motorcharge (Dec 10, 2020)

edit: Have a 9900K on the way to me, curious to see what the difference will be on that.


----------



## plat (Dec 10, 2020)

GTX 1080 Founders Ed. at stock clocks with a slight undervolt.   Will be five years old in a few months.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 10, 2020)

Here's mine, no OC on GPU....Set Ryzen Master CPU to 4.4GHz, should have left it on auto boost clock. This is my stable gaming clock. Meanwhile, I've ordered an AMD 6900XT....


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 10, 2020)

My old "mule"R9-Fury still kicking...here is the result for the data base...


----------



## KainXS (Dec 17, 2020)

5800X Stock with 3070.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## JCL (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 30, 2020)

Okay guys. Working on a better leaderboard now. I'm interested in GPU specs so *please remember to include your GPUz screenshot when you post your results! Also include sub vendor and specific GPU model information with your submission. *

Ill have something up later today.


----------



## JCL (Dec 31, 2020)

ASRock Radeon RX 5700XT Taichi



That  is about all that I can get now. I'm going to start on 3d Marks


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 31, 2020)

Asus Strix 3080 OC


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 31, 2020)

Motorcharge said:


> edit: Have a 9900K on the way to me, curious to see what the difference will be on that.
> 
> View attachment 178942


I'm guessing you wont see any increase at all from the 9900K. But that's just a hunch. Have you had a chance to run it yet?

I have the same processor (9600KF that normally sits at 5.0GHz) but have not yet run this benchmark with the MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X installed in that rig.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 31, 2020)

MSI RTX 2060 Super Armor OC


----------



## JCL (Jan 1, 2021)

ASRock Radeon RX 5700XT Taichi


----------



## Panchovix (Jan 1, 2021)

3060Ti Gigabyte Gaming OC PRO - 2100/2115Mhz Core - 8200Mhz mems


----------



## xpg9 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## JCL (Jan 2, 2021)

ASRock Radeon RX 5700 XT (Navi 10)


----------



## xpg9 (Jan 7, 2021)

screwed up my last post anyway its 6 days old so no over clocking yet


----------



## Panchovix (Jan 7, 2021)

Managed to improve my score a little, now reaching 2130Mhz on core, used +1000 for this bench on mems. RTX 3060Ti Gigabyte Gaming OC Pro


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 7, 2021)

Swapped out my Sapphire Nitro+ RX 6800 in favor of a recently acquired Sapphire Nitro+ RX 6900 XT. Would have been perfectly happy with the Nitro+ RX 6800 XT but RX 6800 XT AIB cards are near impossible to get. Undervolted the GPU a little and got the score below.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi guys. I'm in the process of moving to upstate NY and getting rid of the apartment in Schenectady, 

Consequently, I will not be update the leaderboard for the next few days. But they will get done eventually so please continue with your submissions!


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 13, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> Hi guys. I'm in the process of moving to upstate NY and getting rid of the apartment in Schenectady,
> 
> Consequently, I will not be update the leaderboard for the next few days. But they will get done eventually so please continue with your submissions!


Noted with thanks, will await my RX 6900 XT score update, but in the meantime, do bear in mind that my previous score of 8+k was with an RX 6800, NOT an RX 6800 XT.

I've re-run the benchmark again, and have gotten a slightly better score....please use this score instead. Odd, I did try to edit my previous post to remove the screenshot, but the 'Edit' function isn't there anymore, what gives?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 13, 2021)

plat said:


> GTX 1080 Founders Ed. at stock clocks with a slight undervolt.   Will be five years old in a few months.
> 
> View attachment 178952


My Radeon RX 5600XT is in this ball park.

Actually, I think I beat that! (GPU at 1.9 Ghz during the test, albeit it fluctuates all over the place)


----------



## KainXS (Jan 14, 2021)

Gigabyte RTX 3080 Gaming OC with undervolt/oc and Asus Tuf bios flashed.




The stock bios for the gigabyte cards is trash, it won't even let you change the power limit over 100 and the fan goes from 0-100 at 60C.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 14, 2021)

I was able to play GTA V at 2560x1440 for multiple hours without a crash, hooray! 1.9 Ghz for the GPU core, looks realistic.


----------



## Panchovix (Jan 14, 2021)

Managed to improve once more, 8004 points with RTX 3060Ti Gigabyte Gaming OC Pro, +1000Mhz on mems and 2130Mhz on Core

.


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 14, 2021)

KainXS said:


> Gigabyte RTX 3080 Gaming OC with undervolt/oc and Asus Tuf bios flashed.
> The stock bios for the gigabyte cards is trash, it won't even let you change the power limit over 100 and the fan goes from 0-100 at 60C.


Did you lose any display functionality when flashing to the Tuf BIOS?

Here's a rough undervolt of my Eagle OC with Gaming OC BIOS, 2025MHz@0.95v:


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 14, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> My Radeon RX 5600XT is in this ball park.
> 
> Actually, I think I beat that! (GPU at 1.9 Ghz during the test, albeit it fluctuates all over the place)
> 
> View attachment 183886


Thanks for your submission, but you forgot to include the GPUz screeenshot. *Please go back and do that and once you have it posted I will add you to the leaderboard. *I'm not trying to be harsh, but I want to make sure everyone is following protocol so we can save a great deal of time in having to cross reference GPU-z screenshots using google images. It's very time consuming for me to have to go back and cross reference and there is no guarantee that it is your exact, identical spec GPU.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 14, 2021)

MSI Gaming X Radeon RX5600XT: (actual GPU frequency during the benchmark, is 1.9 Ghz)


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 16, 2021)

Gigabyte Eagle OC: Here's an optimized run with boost at 1980MHz and 0.925v:


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Athlonite (Jan 16, 2021)

for some stupid reason Superposistion thinks my RX5700 is an RX5600








@RJARRRPCGP well isn't that just weird yours thinks it's an RX5700XT while mine thinks it's an RX5600XT


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 16, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> for some stupid reason Superposistion thinks my RX5700 is an RX5600
> 
> View attachment 184306
> View attachment 184307
> ...



I keep getting vice-versa, even with the original VBIOS, LOL!


----------



## Panchovix (Jan 17, 2021)

Sorry for sending an score again, but improved once more lol. RTX 3060Ti Gigabyte Gaming OC Pro, +1000Mhz on mems and 2130Mhz on Core, if I could edit my older post I would do it


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 19, 2021)

Bykski waterblock on. 2025@0.95v and 21004MHz on GDDR6x.  Have not tested VRAM max yet.  GPU is in PCI-e slot at 8x 3.0 ;(

Gonna have to reseat my block.  1080TI at 2100MHz@1.1v was 38C, so something's not right.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2021)

Just for fun


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 19, 2021)

Driver redacted


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Driver redacted
> View attachment 184645View attachment 184647View attachment 184648



Ran out of black color?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 19, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Ran out of black color?


Vanguard AMD tester can’t show you what I’m running


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 20, 2021)

After tightening my water block with washers, got temps down from 54C to 50C:


----------



## Panchovix (Jan 20, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> After tightening my water block with washers, got temps down from 54C to 50C:
> 
> View attachment 184803


Damn that 3080 is like 50% faster than my 3060Ti OC.

Amazing 3080 tbh


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 20, 2021)

Panchovix said:


> Damn that 3080 is like 50% faster than my 3060Ti OC.
> 
> Amazing 3080 tbh


Thanks.  It's looking like the bin is above average (Core and mem), but there seems to be opportunities yet to optimize the water temperatures and eek out some more performance.  Currently running in 8x slot because backplate was a bit thick and butted against a radiator, so will be moving into a 16x slot when new radiator gets here.  That should add like 1%, lol.

Enjoy that 3060TI and have fun playing with the power level to get optimal performance.  I am on EVGA notification to get an ITX version of it, hopefully soon, for a small PC build that requires 200mm length at most.


----------



## Ippocrate91 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi, posting my first try, any suggestion? Is it in line with the expectations of a RTX 3070?
Thanks in advance for any tip


----------



## Melkor (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 29, 2021)

10850k & Gigabyte (Reference) RX 6800 - Stock clocks and Resizable BAR (SAM) enabled.


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 30, 2021)

Cracked it.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jan 30, 2021)

forgot to use cpuz but everything else is the same as before. 5.5ghz 10900k and 4600 c16 ram


----------



## purecain (Jan 31, 2021)

Just ran this stock on my Asus Tuf 3090
Power setting on balanced. setting this to high performance in power options actually gave me 12149. Will try overclocking over the next day or so, I'm just letting the card get settled.




After looking at scores and my olde score's. It looks like the CPU has a big impact on this bench. Will be back after tuning my Rig...


----------



## Ippocrate91 (Feb 4, 2021)

Ippocrate91 said:


> Hi, posting my first try, any suggestion? Is it in line with the expectations of a RTX 3070?
> Thanks in advance for any tipView attachment 185791


Here you can find the results adding a +150Mhz offset on the core and +1000Mhz offset on the memory with more or less a gain of 8% of performance.


----------



## Swayden (Feb 4, 2021)

Here's what I got with 3070 / r5 3600 both overclocked


----------



## purecain (Feb 8, 2021)

for comparison guys i found this old result out for you. Hopefully this helps us see where these new cards lie. This is 1080p Medium!!!!!!!! Not Extreme
This was a Titan X 1800x....


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 11, 2021)

Netted a 200 points bump in score by adjusting Power Limit in Adrenalin setting....


----------



## delshay (Feb 11, 2021)

Meanwhile on the Unigine Website the top score is "18714".  ..That's high.


----------



## purecain (Feb 15, 2021)

Thought id warm my machine up with a run.  12984 with plenty left in the tank.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 17, 2021)

Upped my score a little more....


----------



## Fizban (Feb 17, 2021)

It's a MSI GE76.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 19, 2021)

Very good guys. The problem with me not updating the board in a timely fashion is a result of a move and chaotic month where some of my monitors are not here yet, so at the moment I am running on just a single screen. Once I get the dual screens going we will bring everything current. Thanks for the continued interest all.


----------



## Det0x (Feb 20, 2021)

Seems i'm encroaching on one of the last few bastion Intel have left.. 

MSI 3090 supreme X still running stock bios and stock air cooling.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 21, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> Noted with thanks, will await my RX 6900 XT score update, but in the meantime, do bear in mind that my previous score of 8+k was with an RX 6800, NOT an RX 6800 XT.
> 
> I've re-run the benchmark again, and have gotten a slightly better score....please use this score instead. Odd, I did try to edit my previous post to remove the screenshot, but the 'Edit' function isn't there anymore, what gives?


It's because posts have a self imposed time constraint so after a certain period of time you lose that functionality. Contact a mod and he can fix it for you


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2021)

Panchovix said:


> Sorry for sending an score again, but improved once more lol. RTX 3060Ti Gigabyte Gaming OC Pro, +1000Mhz on mems and 2130Mhz on Core, if I could edit my older post I would do it
> View attachment 184356View attachment 184357View attachment 184358


No problem... I actually prefer you post your improvements in a brand new reply so we chart progress / OC results as we go.


----------



## Panchovix (Feb 22, 2021)

Managed to improve my score again, now this is before I changed my CPU to a 5800X now, doubt it will change something though, since the benchmark runs the GPU at 99%.

GPU at 2130-2145Mhz, VRAM at 8200Mhz, plus a cold day lol.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2021)

xpg9 said:


> View attachment 182005


This is okay but please remember to include a snip of GPUz with your result. Please post that so I can update the leaderboard with your results.

Edit:
2nd monitor is here expect an update around midnight



Motorcharge said:


> edit: Have a 9900K on the way to me, curious to see what the difference will be on that.
> 
> View attachment 178942


@Motorcharge 

Have you had an opportunity to bench with your new 9600KF?

*Leaderboard Updated

I made a number of additions and modifications so please take a moment to look over the leaderboard chart and make sure your data is accurate. See post #1 for updated leaderboard!


----------



## Fizban (Feb 23, 2021)

3080 Mobile's actually GA104, it's based on the desktop 3070 die, but has more VRAM, and cores (cuda, RT, and tensor).


----------



## daesurix (Feb 23, 2021)

imma leave this right here..


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Feb 24, 2021)

daesurix said:


> imma leave this right here..


LN2 board.


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 24, 2021)

I guess it's ok for a stock system .


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 24, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> LN2 board.


It's an unlimited class competition so his LN2 result stands. Should have detailed that earlier in the thread.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2021)

First run.


----------



## daesurix (Feb 24, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> I am going to need your specs from GPUz as well before we can make your result "official"


its in my pic, although GPUz shows all kinds off errors on modified cards at least for me.
This PC has a ryzen 9 3950X @ 4.5ghz (only during the benchmark)
32GB DDR4 adata XPG 3600mhz
RX 6900XT sapphite nitro+
will be back with another system we have with a 3090 and i9 10980xe

:EDIT: ive attached another snip from hwinfo it is also has errors on this set up. hope it helps anyway.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 24, 2021)

daesurix said:


> its in my pic, although GPUz shows all kinds off errors on modified cards at least for me.
> This PC has a ryzen 9 3950X @ 4.5ghz
> 32GB DDR4 adata XPG 3600mhz
> RX 6900XT sapphite nitro+
> will be back with another system we have with a 3090 and i9 10980xe


Good. I pieced everything together, and now the only remaining spec we need is bandwidth. I didn't think it would be the same as a stock 6900 XT?


----------



## delshay (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't believe it! But it's there. 

There's an "AMD CARD" sitting in second spot. Not to take anything away, but I have suspicions about that score.  ..See link below.

1080p Extreme (Single GPU) - Superposition 1.x Top 50 Leaderboards | UNIGINE Benchmarks


----------



## oobymach (Mar 17, 2021)

Did a little oc and got this score.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2021)

Here we go.


----------



## imrazor (Mar 17, 2021)

This isn't going to storm the leaderboard, but is still pretty good for an 11-year old system and a modded 4 year old video card...

(Forgot to mention GPU specifics. MSI "Air Boost" Vega 56 flashed with the Air Boost Vega 64 vBIOS. This increases power delivery to 220w and HBM2 speed to 945MHz.)




And as a point of comparison with the old desktop above, here is my laptop's score. I haven't done anything special with the GPU; it's a 90w variant of the 2070 Max-Q. I put the laptop in "Turbo" mode before running the benchmark.


----------



## Det0x (Jun 19, 2021)

Old habits die hard 



Managed a small improvement, but I'm limited by stock cooling on graphic card and it seems superposition dont care about "cpu ipc", only raw clockspeed.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 19, 2021)

2014 called, but no one answered


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Jul 2, 2021)

New Laptop

ASUS - ROG Strix G15 Advantage Edition 15.6​


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 2, 2021)

Sapphire 6900XT Nitro + (22k GPU score in Timespy, still sucks in Superposition)


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 2, 2021)

So here a new one from me 
Sapphire Nitro+ RX6800 16GB GDDR6 OC


----------



## AlexandreNegrao (Jul 2, 2021)

Another one from me.
I've upgraded from a Strix 1080Ti to a Strix 3080. The score increase is around 80% from the one I posted on page 2 (old score).


----------



## FireFox (Jul 3, 2021)

Det0x said:


> still running stock bios and stock air cooling.


But or your Windows were open or you were running the Pc outside which one is it?


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 3, 2021)

FireFox said:


> But or your Windows were open or you were running the Pc outside which one is it?


neither I bet as that's not showing the Max Temp it's showing the immediate temp


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 3, 2021)

To say the CPU has nothing to do with this score, when the score changes with a higher overckock....on the cpu


----------



## FireFox (Jul 3, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> neither I bet as that's not showing the Max Temp it's showing the immediate temp


Those are Watercooling temp or someone that runs a benchmark in a room with lower ambient temp

Min temp 12c? yeah right.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 4, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Those are Watercooling temp or someone that runs a benchmark in a room with lower ambient temp
> 
> Min temp 12c? yeah right.
> View attachment 206487


Where did you see 12c


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Where did you see 12c


Check again my previous post


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 4, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Check again my previous post


Ah yup gotcha was his previous post not the recentest one that I was looking at


----------



## die-fette-elke (Jul 14, 2021)

Gigabyte vega 64


----------



## Doğu'kan (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi guys, my friend has rx 580 Asus Dual OC. My friend did the Superposition Benchmark test yesterday and here are the results. This results ara bad or good?
Driver: 20.10.35.02



1080p (Medium)
1080p(Extreme)


----------



## Doğu'kan (Aug 3, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Unigine Superposition GPU Benchmark (1080P Extreme)
> 
> 
> File name: Unigine_Superposition-1.1.exe File size: 1.2 GB Download Link: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/unigine-superposition/  This benchmark should be configured as below, so make adjustments accordingly. You will need to change the preset to 1080p Extreme. PLEASE INCLUDE A SNIP OR...
> ...


I can't see RX580. Additionally this page It does not determine whether the result there is good or bad. . Maybe the result there belongs to a badly used card.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 3, 2021)

Google is your friend. There are an officiel leaderboard at their homepage.


----------



## Ware (Aug 3, 2021)

If you followed the directions in the linked thread, you could add your results to the list.
Why is your 580 ID'd as a 4GB 470/480?


Doğu'kan said:


> Maybe the result there belongs to a badly used card.


Yes it's not a scientific test, it's just a user survey but the results are pretty consistent.
Your 580 results are about what I would expect.
If you want a more direct comparison use a more common benchmark.
I know for sure there are 580 scores with multiple CPU's in the FFIV benchmarks.


----------



## Doğu'kan (Aug 3, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Google is your friend. There are an officiel leaderboard at their homepage.


Thanks, Is the processor a factor in this test?
for example my friend has r5 1600 af processor but other user have i9 9900k. Does the processor affect the result?



Ware said:


> If you followed the directions in the linked thread, you could add your results to the list.
> Why is your 580 ID'd as a 4GB 470/480?


I think  superposition bug. 
​


----------



## freeagent (Aug 25, 2021)

My first run, no tweaks no oc, old driver 

She was boosting to 1980 on her own though..


----------



## zebra_hun (Sep 7, 2021)

Tested Gigabyte RTX3080 Gaming OC WB 1080 Extreme.
Original BIOS, TDP 350W. Later i want to change the thermal pads, maybe help


----------



## Kawarius (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Rehy (Sep 20, 2021)

Gigabyte Aorus RX 6800 XT Master Sam on + OC


----------



## AVATARAT (Sep 24, 2021)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4066MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
PowerColor RX 6700 XT 12GB @2760MHz / Mem 2150MHz(17200)


----------



## pyrotenax (Sep 25, 2021)

Ryzen 5900X | ROG STRIX Geforce RTX 3080 OC (White)


----------



## freeagent (Sep 25, 2021)

5900X @ +200, EVGA 3070Ti @ +136 core/+1200 mem


----------



## DanglingPointer (Oct 21, 2021)

I'll make linux lubbers out of you yet!!!...

Ubuntu 20.04 on linux kernel 5.13.19
OpenGL (would have been good if there was a Vulkan version!  I'm sure this result would have been better.)
Open Source Mesa drivers (This runs faster than AMD's own propriety drivers!)  Basically what Valve will be using in there Steam Deck.
6900xt Liquid Devil Ultimate stock
Ryzen 5800 all core OC at 4.6GHz


----------



## Panchovix (Nov 2, 2021)

3080 TUF, shunt because it gets power limited at 340W, added 8mOhm and it uses 450-490W depending of the load and 3D app (450W on Superposition, but 490W on TimeSpy Extreme for example)
A shy 2145Mhz core clock if I'm not wrong, +1500Mhz on mems; it's not much but it's honest work :C


----------



## masterdeejay (Nov 3, 2021)

My main rig, all stock no oc. Old radeon pro duo from 2016, low freq 20 core Es Xeon Gold 6138. Not for gaming but works well for old games high settings.


----------



## RealKGB (Nov 3, 2021)

How much VRAM does 1080p Extreme use again?
I want to test this on my Ryzen 5 3600/GTX 690 system but I don't want to waste time downloading it if I can't run the test.


----------



## AVATARAT (Nov 4, 2021)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4066MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
PowerColor RX 6700 XT 12GB @2800MHz / Mem 2150MHz(17200)

1080p: 7629
4k: 10174


----------



## masterdeejay (Nov 4, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> How much VRAM does 1080p Extreme use again?
> I want to test this on my Ryzen 5 3600/GTX 690 system but I don't want to waste time downloading it if I can't run the test.


1080p medium 1299
1080p extreme 3322


----------



## Det0x (Dec 8, 2021)

Did manage 14885 points at normal ambient temps 
~2220/22704 MHz


----------



## Quasars (Dec 16, 2021)

Ryzen 7 5800x 4750Mhz all cores
4x8 Gb 3600 CL16
EVGA RTX 3070 FTW3 +200/+1100


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 16, 2021)

2x Xeon X5460 @ 3.8GHz
4x 4GB DDR2 800 FB-DIMM 
Evga GTX 1050 2GB FTW ACX 3.0 @ Stock, Boost Freq ~2025MHz


----------



## E-Chassing-Flow (Dec 24, 2021)

This is with a busy windows (Clean fresh installs are always better) and Slow RAM.



E-Chassing-Flow said:


> This is with a busy windows (Clean fresh installs are always better) and Slow RAM.


----------



## Hardi (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 25, 2021)

Sorry, my Radeon RX 5600 XT seems to possibly have a bad BIOS chip. So, here's my GeForce GTX 1660 Super: (My VRAM is at 7800!) (Looks like I beat another user in first place!)


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 25, 2021)

So my turn to test out my systems.

Be afraid, be very afraid. This GTX 1650 is a monster...




So this pretty much means my RTX 3080 is just around 6 times faster than my GTX 1650 bofh with overclock.


----------



## E-Chassing-Flow (Dec 27, 2021)

E-Chassing-Flow said:


> This is with a busy windows (Clean fresh installs are always better) and Slow RAM.


A little more tuning out of my AMD Ryzen 5800x and EVGA 3080 FTW3


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 4, 2022)

My vanilla RTX 2070 with a maxed out (114% / 200W) power slider right after a cold start early in the morning. CPU at a 200W PL1 as well, 3200 MHz 16-18-18-36 RAM, no other fine-tune or overclock.







Tomgang said:


> So my turn to test out my systems.
> 
> Be afraid, be very afraid. This GTX 1650 is a monster...
> View attachment 230192


Whatever points you're getting, that little thing can game at 1080p, no problem. I used to have a low profile one and I loved it.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 4, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> My vanilla RTX 2070 with a maxed out (114% / 200W) power slider right after a cold start early in the morning. CPU at a 200W PL1 as well, 3200 MHz 16-18-18-36 RAM, no other fine-tune or overclock.
> 
> View attachment 231150
> 
> ...


Yeah it actually handles older games better than I expected and what it can't handle, my rtx 3080 can. So I'm good.


----------



## masterdeejay (Jan 8, 2022)

Tesla K20C 5Gb modded bios. No unlocked cores, but light overclocked. It is a very old card, but can play most older games.


----------



## Petar666 (Jan 9, 2022)

ЕVGA FTW3 ULTRA 3080TI/2100/21000/10900KF@5.30Ghz/2x8GB@4266mhz


----------



## Motorcharge (Jan 19, 2022)

Motorcharge said:


> edit: Have a 9900K on the way to me, curious to see what the difference will be on that.


No change when I switched CPUs. Forgot all about this thread until tonight.
Figured I'd try again since I switched everything to a custom loop. Been able to push the GPU a good bit further in other benchmarks since putting it on water. 
I think there's still a little more room in this card to go past this, but ran out of time for the night. Still, happy with picking up another 230 points over my previous high.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

Motorcharge said:


> No change when I switched CPUs. Forgot all about this thread until tonight.
> Figured I'd try again since I switched everything to a custom loop. Been able to push the GPU a good bit further in other benchmarks since putting it on water.
> I think there's still a little more room in this card to go past this, but ran out of time for the night. Still, happy with picking up another 230 points over my previous high.
> 
> View attachment 233050


The CPU does absolutely nothing in Superposition. Nice result, though.


----------



## Motorcharge (Jan 19, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> The CPU does absolutely nothing in Superposition. Nice result, though.


Yeah, I didn't think it did but wasn't sure at the time.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 19, 2022)

Don't know why it even uses Motion Blur when nothing in the bench moves fast enough to blur and pretty much does nothing in this bench but suck off a few FPS 

Motion Blur on




Motion Blur Off 





there's absolutely no visual difference between the two runs


----------



## Motorcharge (Jan 19, 2022)

Think this is as far as I'm gonna get on this card without flashing the BIOS on it to up the power.


----------



## AVATARAT (Jan 19, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
PowerColor RX 6700 XT 12GB @2835MHz / Mem 2146MHz(17168)


1080p: 7690
4k: 10263


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## DoH! (Jan 28, 2022)

http://imgur.com/7HDK0Ef




http://imgur.com/mBT86SQ


----------



## 68Olds (Feb 9, 2022)

R7 3800XT PBO & XMP
Powercolor Red Dragon RX 6800 XT in Rage mode


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 15, 2022)

Amd radeon MI8 stock bios and driver. Custom cooler.


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 25, 2022)

I have the fastest integrated AMD FM2 Apu ever made



not really...superpostition just failed to detect the main card and that is an undercooled S9300x2 throtling to half clock.


----------



## AVATARAT (Feb 25, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2680MHz / Mem 2126MHz(17008)
*
1080p: 11859*




Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4066MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2680MHz / Mem 2134MHz(17072)

*4k: 15836*


----------



## Nike_486DX (Feb 25, 2022)

rx 580 + i7 7800x
..windows 7 ftw, i wonder why its still alive


----------



## Logan7 (Mar 5, 2022)

HP RX 5500 4GB that I got on eBay recently, pulled from a pre-built I am sure.
Same one TPU reviewed here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-radeon-rx-5500/


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 5, 2022)

Tesla M40 12Gb, win11 newest drivers, hd5450 is for display.


----------



## Hmewrker (Mar 23, 2022)

MSI 3070 ti Suprim X 8gb


----------



## oobymach (Mar 23, 2022)

Changing the cpu does nothing, 3 extra points, max fps is higher though.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 28, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> My Radeon RX 5600XT is in this ball park.
> 
> Actually, I think I beat that! (GPU at 1.9 Ghz during the test, albeit it fluctuates all over the place)
> 
> View attachment 183886


My now-gone Radeon RX 5600 XT, just got spanked by my just-received-today Radeon RX 6600 XT!


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 6, 2022)

MSI RTX 3080 ti Suprim X


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 6, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Changing the cpu does nothing, 3 extra points, max fps is higher though.
> 
> View attachment 240970
> View attachment 240969


Can you point to the spot that explains why


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 7, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Changing the cpu does nothing, 3 extra points, max fps is higher though.
> 
> View attachment 240970
> View attachment 240969


Which means you are GPU limited


----------



## oobymach (Apr 7, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Which means you are GPU limited


No it means the test is GPU bound and results have absolutely nothing to do with the cpu in ones system.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 7, 2022)

oobymach said:


> No it means the test is GPU bound and results have absolutely nothing to do with the cpu in ones system.


And that is what I said seeing as limited and bound in this context mean the same damn thing


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 7, 2022)

My brand new installation, with the Samsung 970 Pro 512 GB NVMe SSD wiped today:


----------



## oobymach (Apr 7, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> And that is what I said seeing as limited and bound in this context mean the same damn thing


My bad, it is the same damn thing, carry on.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 22, 2022)

Now, with Windows 11: Looks like I gained minimum FPS. The Samsung 970 Pro 512 GB NVMe SSD was wiped again on April 15th, to install Window 11 for the first time, and I don't regret it.
IIRC, there are benchmark videos where I saw a higher minimum or higher average FPS on Windows 11 than on Windows 10, as well!

I'm so with tabascosauz on this one, it's running well on my latest Ryzen build at the time of this post. 10, honestly feels more like a TP of 11, LOL.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jun 13, 2022)

Late to the show , but I was doing some testing.




All is at stock settings  ,no OC applied.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 14, 2022)

GTX 1070 TI /OC Boosting up to the 2100Mhz/Mem 4455Mhz




Personally I prefer when card is OC but also undervolted then is working only on 950Mv and clock is on 2012Mhz then the result in Superposition is 4250....


----------



## HammerON (Jun 16, 2022)

Haven't run this for a while:




A slight OC:


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 16, 2022)

Cpu downcore 4 ; v-core negative offset 0.0375mV; max gpu clock 1675MHz, vgpu 825mV; peak sistem power pull at socket was around 220W averaging in the 210s; psu fan in semi-passive , thus ~1w shaved of there.
During a 3dmark FireStrikeExtreme run minutes earlier it peaked at 250W during the combined test while averaging in about the high 210s to low 220s during the graphics tests.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 17, 2022)

Haven't run this benchmark for yrs... but there I went! CPU@5.0GHz, cpu-z showing EIST clocks.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jul 11, 2022)

I just got my Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 6750 XT!


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 14, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2680MHz / Mem 2132MHz(17056)

Score:
FHD: *11900*


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 21, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2690MHz / Mem 2132MHz(17056)
Driver 22.6.1
*
1080p: 11938
4k: 16601
8k: 6357*


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 5, 2022)

Asus TUF Gaming RX 6800 XT @ stock  (close to doubling my last score)


----------



## solarmystic (Aug 6, 2022)

*Another 2080TI result to add to the pile!*

Intel 12th Gen Core i5 12400F @ Stock Clocks
Zotac Twin Fan NVIDIA RTX 2080TI  @ 1905 MHz/0.867 UV/+700 MHz VRAM


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 6, 2022)

Leaderboard last updated Feb 21', where's the OP? Too many posts to flick through to get perspective.


----------



## argon (Aug 9, 2022)

Just a try, this 6700xt is considered already sold, I just had to try if it was working, and just tried with the new Celeron and it work pretty well!
everything on stock !


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 14, 2022)

Decided to compare my old 1080Ti to my new-to-me RTX 3080.

Windows 11
9900K @ 5.1 GHz

EVGA FTW3 1080Ti OC'd to 2000 MHz core / 5900 MHz mem:




Asus Strix RTX 3080 OC 12 GB, straight out of the box, haven't even installed Afterburner to do any tweaking yet:




Interesting to note, I plugged my PC main power cord into a Kill-A-Watt, and read around 398 watt peak usage during the run on the 1080Ti, and about 490 watt peak for the 3080.


----------



## delshay (Aug 24, 2022)

I sent an message to Unigine Group/Website asking what has happen to Vulkan support in superposition. This is my second message as the first one sent was about 1-2 years ago. Here's the reply sent today. 

Vulkan support will land as an experimental graphics API in the upcoming UNIGINE Engine update (2.16) next month, but we do not plan to add Vulkan to our old benchmarks (including Superposition) yet.


----------



## hejawi (Aug 29, 2022)

RX 6600 XFX Speedstr SWFT 210, running at 120watt, Max Freq 2600mhz, Min Freq 2300mhz, GPU memory not touched, 
Thermal Paste changed to Mastergel Maker Nano, Ambient Temp is 35c, therefore; GPU temp of 61c with Hotspot temp 80c for me is more than perfect


----------



## wild0077 (Sep 12, 2022)

Colorful 3070 Ultra W OC-V (bios flashed for PL)
2025MHz @0.956V
+1024 on mem (8025MHz on RTSS)






-------------------------------edit-----------------------------

Tried 2070MHz @0.975V on the v/f curve. Just like it did before, it only climbs to 15mhz less than what I set, so it stayed at 2055MHz. Also pushed the mem to +1250 (8251MHz on RTSS). Seems decent for a mid-end tier model.


----------



## delshay (Sep 13, 2022)

I may have asked Unigine Group if there will be a possible BETA benchmark tool before the end of 2022.  Vulkan & possible DX12 API should land sometime in the future.

Note what the developer is saying, Vukan is faster than DX12.   

UNIGINE 2.16 Beta - Unigine SDK Beta feedback - UNIGINE Developers Community


----------



## freeagent (Sep 17, 2022)

Just messing around a bit before I go to bed. Can barely keep my eyes open right now


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Oct 20, 2022)

MSI Suprim X GeForce RTX 4090

Boosted over 3Ghz +150 on the core
+1000 on the ram


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 23, 2022)

So with new GPU´s, there are new scores.

5600X/RTX A2000 with oc on bofh.




5950X with PBO on and game mode active (one core complex deactivated) and Asus RTX 4090 TUF OC with overclock.


----------



## BetrayerX (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## UncleRico (Jan 4, 2023)

12345.....


----------



## igralec84 (Jan 4, 2023)

Gainward 4090 Phantom with GS vbios but waiting on the 600W cable (even though the GS is 510W or so), so it's still locked to 450W or 100%.
7950X is PBO +100, CO all core -13.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 4, 2023)

12016 a bit low for a 6950 xt Nitro+ ?


----------



## HammerON (Friday at 5:30 AM)

Best I can get out of my PNY 4090 and 3960X:


----------



## lightning70 (Friday at 8:09 AM)

RTX 3070 Overclocked.
Actually GPU Z is showing data but I didn't take a picture. When i pull it I will share it here again. GPU Clock 2050MHz Memory Clock I think it was 8020 MHz during this test.


----------



## igralec84 (Friday at 8:30 AM)

Improved a little more, probably not much more the 450W can give 






@HammerON surely you can do more memory overclock? Mine above is now +1850 but not sure if it holds that as actual clock


----------



## masterdeejay (Friday at 7:23 PM)

Stock Xeon W-2155 ES (low power version 3,2ghz max turbo on stock)
Stock Intel ARC 770 16Gb Limited Edition
7x8gb Micron + 1x16 gb Hynix DDR4 ECC REG 2666mhz 17-17-17-39-1T (stock freq but tighter timings)
I need to reseat the card, i think it is only working at 8x pcie speed but it not relevant for the scores.
Rebar and pcie power management is enabled in bios.
Mobo Asrock X299 Taichi XE modded 1.9B bios for xeon and ecc reg support.


----------



## Morgoth (Saturday at 10:41 PM)

i wonder is the Leaderboard stil being updated?


----------



## 68Olds (Saturday at 11:16 PM)

From the first post...


> Last edited: Feb 25, 2021


Seem to remember the OP was either banned or had his account restricted.


----------



## AMF (Sunday at 12:00 AM)




----------



## Psychoholic (Sunday at 12:04 AM)

Quick and dirty run with my 4080 (+120 Core + 360Mem)
My 7950X is in ECO mode (105W) i dont feel like rebooting to change it, i dont thin this benchmark hits the CPU hard anyway.


----------



## RadFX (Sunday at 2:18 AM)

Ryzen 7 pro 1700 oc'ed to 3750mhz,Adata XPG el cheapo ram, Pro Duo fiji stock clocks @ 1120mv (undervolt) AFR friendly crossfire.


----------



## Blaeza (Monday at 6:22 AM)

Hmm...  Minor overclock got me a few more points.


----------



## delshay (Monday at 8:26 AM)

RadFX said:


> Ryzen 7 pro 1700 oc'ed to 3750mhz,Adata XPG el cheapo ram, Pro Duo fiji stock clocks @ 1120mv (undervolt) AFR friendly crossfire.
> 
> View attachment 278122



I think that's beating all Vega cards & at the sharp end top scores of Radeon VII.


----------



## RadFX (Monday at 5:05 PM)

delshay said:


> I think that's beating all Vega cards & at the sharp end top scores of Radeon VII.


Glad you noticed.  Here's one at 1100mhz. 1080p screen with no background.


----------



## MrPerforations (Monday at 7:33 PM)

no oc job.
no impressed much by this gpu.




ok, resizable bar and POB enabled in bios.


----------



## masterdeejay (Yesterday at 5:10 PM)

Now with a better cpu:


----------

